# Gantt Lake Today (04/11/16)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I wasn't auguy7777 today, but fer never fishing that lake before, I did well... Started about 0630 and was of the water by 1030. Boated 12-13 with the biggest being 19 inches....not sure on weight but was a gooden! Most were caught on june bug colored trick worm and about 4 on a Vodoo mullet! I noticed the bass stayed put when feeding. Several bites missed but threw right back at em and they ate. Got 2 in the same spot in several places. Had a few I brought up to the boat and got off including a gooden but not as big as the biggest I got... Nice lake, and I'll be back. Went to several spots where I was marking several fish but more then likely crappie...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

And how bout this, you have to be an awesome mack daddy fisherman to get one of these jokers to eat!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good grief man get a haircut


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Good grief man get a haircut


Come on, GIVE ME SOME SLACK....been off fer 3 days! It'll be cut tomorrow before work sir!!!:001_huh::shifty::thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess it's ok then... good job catching some fish!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Now THAT is how you smile while holding a fish! Way to get on em brother, keep it up!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jason, congrats on the fish but I am very disappointed the way you dress. What happened to your famous fishing outfits?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Achim2 said:


> Jason, congrats on the fish but I am very disappointed the way you dress. What happened to your famous fishing outfits?


It was rather cool this AM.....and I don't have any long sleeve fugly shirts....Heck I forgot my cowboy hat too!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice, using that lure is thinking out the box. Were they still real shallow?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Now, that's a right good morning !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

auguy7777 said:


> Very nice, using that lure is thinking out the box. Were they still real shallow?


I caught about 3 in 4-5 ft of water, but most were 1.5-2.5 feet.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, that's a great first trip. Gantt, Frank Jackson, and Leon Brooks Hines are worth buying an Alabama fishing license. Throw in the lake at Elba and Coffee Springs is just an added bonus....all within decent driving distance.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice, I have 2 of those vudu mullet but haven't tried them in freshwater...


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ive got a tournament coming up on Gant. Is there a local place I can purchase this Vudu Mullet?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

auguy7777 said:


> Ive got a tournament coming up on Gant. Is there a local place I can purchase this Vudu Mullet?


I got mine at the Outcast sale...check w/them or Amazon since they ship quick!


----------

